# Making and using lists



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

What do you use to make your _Schedule_ or _Things to do list_ for the day, week, or month?

* Cell phone
* PC or laptop
* Day-Runner
* Plain yellow legal pad


----------



## Bonzai (Dec 23, 2009)

I used to work in IT as a project manager and so have tried all types of chart/fancy shmancy calendar schedule thing but always had a notebook with the real to-do list. If it works don't fix it is my motto. 

Now I use Google calendar for the big picture schedule and a notebook for all the juicy details. I can access the calendar on my smarmy phone from anywhere. I hate having to duplicate anything.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

Low tech works best! I use steno pads. I take one to bed with me. If I think of something important I write it down. It helps me sleep better, when I know that I don't have to remember to put something critical in the trailer in the morning.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Bonzai said:


> I used to work in IT as a project manager and so have tried all types of chart/fancy shmancy calendar schedule thing but always had a notebook with the real to-do list. If it works don't fix it is my motto.
> 
> Now I use Google calendar for the big picture schedule and a notebook for all the juicy details. I can access the calendar on my smarmy phone from anywhere. I hate having to duplicate anything.


x2 for me


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

you can use Gtasks on the smart phone which syncs with gmails Tasks list. this is a great one line reminder for me...such as a quick reminder or order item.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Ditto on Gmails calendar feature with individual "calendars" set up with different colors (business, project, personal, whatever...)


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

legal pads for me. A buddy of mine, a septic installer, uses a spiral notebook for everything - every conversation, material order, etc...then dates the front of the book with start and ending dates. Works well for him and he doesn't have to find all those sheets he tore off like I do.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

Legal Pads all the way.

I'm a big list guy, especially at the end of a job. I call them "to do"

I do materials lists, notes, etc with them, then I save them for years, if there is ever a problem I pull out my old notebooks and pads with lists and what people said etc....

I have a notebook I keep phone numbers in and I track my hours, what I did, etc...... in, they last about 6 months.

Also have a habit of using carboard and scrap wood for lists. Don't even think of it that much, but I was working out of town and had to goto a home depot. So I'm carrying around a foot and half long 2x6 with all the materials on it. People gave me weird looks and the employees said dumb things about my 2x6. I just told them it's a my multi tool when my helper gets stupid on me a just hit him up side the head.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

hey speaking of lists, I'm suppose to be doing one right now so I can attack next week, instead I'm surfing contractor talk


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

legal pads:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Since switching to an Android phone, I use Google calendar, tasks, and email--which all sync instantaneously between cloud and phone. 

For project notes, I carry around a molskine notebook. I have a pile of a few dozen I've used over the years. Sometimes, nothing can replace a handwritten note when you're making material lists, project notes, etc. I've never found a fast an efficient way to do that with a phone. 

I'm waiting on the Android based tablets to improve and come down in cost--and offer a stylus option for note taking.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

Planner with the "1 day 1 page" layout. I always carry a clipboard with a pad in the truck/bag as well. If it's not written on one, it's on the other.

I only use technology on a "must, no other option" basis. Tossed my BB 3 months ago. Old school isn't a bad school after all


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I carry a leather bound notebook that holds my phone lists, daily receipts, note pad, writing utensils, etc. I never leave the office without it and write down material lists, to do lists, punch lists, tool lists, and anything else that I'd otherwise forget.

Scheduling and appointments are done on a desk blotter calendar that hangs on the wall, along side a dry erase board with upcoming jobs and bids to do.

I don't live by technology, as a matter of fact, I rather dislike computers and all this new fangledry. I only need a dial tone on my cell phone, I don't text, surf the net, IM, or do anything else with it. I prefer to keep things simple.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a leather Day-Runner notebook that I've used quite a bit. But I find that whenever I start getting busy, I just don't have time to pull out the Day-Runner every day and put my notes and schedule into it. So I end up doing everything on my cell phone. Only because I can carry it in my pocket and keep it with me, it's more convenient. 

My Blackberry phone lays out a nice schedule in the calendar whenever I take notes. But yeah I think Google Calendar is worth looking into. It would be neat to use a calendar on those tablets too, but you can't fit those into your pocket. So I can still see that being an inconvenience. Maybe if there was a way to sync your cell phone to the tablet? 

I am still debating whether or not to buy 2011 refills for my Day-Runner. Lately it's been pretty empty with the use of my phone. And it starts getting confusing when I switch back and forth between technology and hand written.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I have a leather Day-Runner notebook that I've used quite a bit. But I find that whenever I start getting busy, I just don't have time to pull out the Day-Runner every day and put my notes and schedule into it. So I end up doing everything on my cell phone. Only because I can carry it in my pocket and keep it with me, it's more convenient.


That's what carpenters paper is for. :laughing:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I use a leather bound notebook. I enjoy technology but for some reason I've never been able to keep organized with a digital to-do list. Even with google tasks that syncs between my phone, laptop, and desktop. Pencil and paper seems to work best.

I even bought a second journal that I use for business development. Any time I have an idea on how to make the company better, it goes into the notebook and I use that to set goals for the company.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

RemodelGA said:


> I even bought a second journal that I use for business development. Any time I have an idea on how to make the company better, it goes into the notebook and I use that to set goals for the company.


Interesting idea


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I think a cool app would be one that you could list each job on. Then anytime you get a random note, phone #, or list you could one touch that app and either speak it or type it. Surely someone can come up with this,


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Warren said:


> I think a cool app would be one that you could list each job on. Then anytime you get a random note, phone #, or list you could one touch that app and either speak it or type it. Surely someone can come up with this,


Yeah, that will probably happen. For now we got to stick with Google Calendar.


----------



## lshomesolutions (Jul 19, 2008)

What I found works best is an organized list on computer. I use Microsoft one note awesome program. I break up my daily sheet with bid section, phone call section, current jobs sections, and then high priority to do items. You can also use excel to create this 

Print it out and then write extra notes on it ( I have a section to take notes in). 

Obviously for bids I use a nice spiral (put a nice label on it that says "if found please call ###-###-####"). 

My computer to do list inside my spiral goes with me everywhere. When I get back to the office I update the computer list, print it out, and toss the old one. 

You must be organized when running 3 jobs, and doing alot of bidding.


----------



## deftworks (Sep 24, 2009)

I also use google calendar on my droid X and I have a 3x5 spiral bound for notes that I keep in my pocket at all times. I just got a free app called onthejob the other day and your supposed to be able to voice record your notes and a bunch of other crap but I haven't taken the time to learn it yet. We'll see..


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Not sure how you guys deal with using Google Calendar, I tried it on my Blackberry phone. The syncing works fine between my PC and phone, but all it does is give me a list of all my tasks. It doesn't even show it in a calendar view. It's also slow, and you are very limited on how to edit tasks from the phone. The calendar built into the phone works 100 times better.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

deftworks said:


> I just got a free app called onthejob the other day and your supposed to be able to voice record your notes and a bunch of other crap but I haven't taken the time to learn it yet. We'll see..


I tried using an app like that on an iPhone, it didn't work worth a darn.


----------



## modterry (Nov 14, 2008)

*Lists and More Lists*

I use a zipper day timer 8 x 11 size
1) "Project" Section with a page of just Project Titles ( Names ) where you have 2 or more tasks to do

2) "Task Section" ABCD section where I put the "Task Lists" alpha for the project. I print from our database for the week 
That way I can add, search, flip to and find the tasks real quick, even while driving. Allows me to put in multiple pages per project like PO's, Project Telephone list schedule etc

3) Calendar Section: Then I prioritize the tasks and write them into the calendar

4) Phone Section - I want to eliminate this and put on my phone, but I have all my vendors phones (Alpha)

Lastly - Under "I" there is an ideas page where I can write my random business notes 

I save alot of paper by using the back side of pages I have printed before.:no:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

modterry said:


> 3) Calendar Section: Then I prioritize the tasks and write them into the calendar


Good idea


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Planner


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I’ve tried the electronic calendar idea, and it never has worked for me. Something about needing it written on paper.

Leather zippered day timer, with the 5x8 sized pages. The dang thing is attached to me, those in the loop call it the brown block/brick.
First open it= my business cards, receipts for the day, and my company info with reward if found.
Then I have my calendars. Month first, then the weekly for that month. I use a "how much is my time worth" page to quickly flip to my weekly layout. Helps a bit with the motivation/price justification.
Next section is the daily layout, with the plastic "today" marker. One day per page, with records and expenses.
At the very back is a plastic business card page for my referral companies. Feels a bit more pro to give them the actual card, than just a number to call.

I’ve had it this way since high school, when keeping track of all my daily routines. It’s scary to see how much I cost my previous bosses for my install times!! But fun to see the progress!


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

A. Spruce said:


> I carry a leather bound notebook that holds my phone lists, daily receipts, note pad, writing utensils, etc. I never leave the office without it and write down material lists, to do lists, punch lists, tool lists, and anything else that I'd otherwise forget.
> 
> Scheduling and appointments are done on a desk blotter calendar that hangs on the wall, along side a dry erase board with upcoming jobs and bids to do.
> 
> I don't live by technology, as a matter of fact, I rather dislike computers and all this new fangledry. I only need a dial tone on my cell phone, I don't text, surf the net, IM, or do anything else with it. I prefer to keep things simple.


I am pretty much on track with your take. But, the cell phone does have a voice memo which is great for taking down information, and the flashlight thing isn't bad either. As for texting, you can have a preset text which can say something like " It's Joe with Panzi gardening, call me at your convenience". It is real quick and convenient.

By the way, I tried to find the word fangledry, in the dictionary, even variations of the word, couldn't find such a thing, could you explain this word.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

KennMacMoragh said:


> What do you use to make your _Schedule_ or _Things to do list_ for the day, week, or month?
> 
> * Cell phone
> * PC or laptop
> ...


 i have future projects roughly outlined and scheduled on a calendar.
I block out the next 7 -10 days on a single sheet of paper
the REAL "to-do' list--- the one that actually gets the immediate results is kept on a daily basis on a cheap 3x5 memo pad. it's great--- I can drop it off a roof, sweat on it, stuff it in my tool belt or whatever without a care in the world. i carry one with me almost every waking moment( I don't sleep with it, go on runs with it or shower with it--- but other than that i have it with me at all times)

stephen


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Stephen H said:


> i have future projects roughly outlined and scheduled on a calendar.
> I block out the next 7 -10 days on a single sheet of paper
> the REAL "to-do' list--- the one that actually gets the immediate results is kept on a daily basis on a cheap 3x5 memo pad. it's great--- I can drop it off a roof, sweat on it, stuff it in my tool belt or whatever without a care in the world. i carry one with me almost every waking moment( I don't sleep with it, go on runs with it or shower with it--- but other than that i have it with me at all times)
> 
> stephen


I shower with mine.

Problem is, there's only one place to keep it when I'm in there.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Mud Master said:


> I shower with mine.
> 
> Problem is, there's only one place to keep it when I'm in there.


 that's FUNNY right there,that is,
Stephen


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

Stephen H said:


> i have future projects roughly outlined and scheduled on a calendar.
> I block out the next 7 -10 days on a single sheet of paper
> the REAL "to-do' list--- the one that actually gets the immediate results is kept on a daily basis on a cheap 3x5 memo pad. it's great--- I can drop it off a roof, sweat on it, stuff it in my tool belt or whatever without a care in the world. i carry one with me almost every waking moment( I don't sleep with it, go on runs with it or shower with it--- but other than that i have it with me at all times)
> 
> stephen


DayRunner for big picture; legal pads for a week or so; and a 5 X 8 index card folded in half in my back pocket for daily list.

I have an OCD friend who numbers the items on his to-do lists...in order...starting when he was in Junior High School, 55+ years ago. I can only imagine: "#98576 deposits @ bank, #98577 pick up dry cleaning...."


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

When I was doing multiple jobs, I just kept a pad on a clip board and wrote down whatever needed doing. Every morning whatever didn't get done got put on the next page, and yesterdays' page thrown out.

I still use a clipboard and pad. Old habit I guess, but keeps it in front of me if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I live and die by my metal clip board. It has enough storage to hold everything.


----------



## HUI (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been using an app in my iPhone called "Bento". It is pretty good and very customizable. I use it for to do lists, equipment inventory, projects notes and daily logs among other things


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

HUI said:


> I have been using an app in my iPhone called "Bento". It is pretty good and very customizable. I use it for to do lists, equipment inventory, projects notes and daily logs among other things


Have you tried Notemaster?










I've used this for personal use, but I find it unsuitable for my work schedule. Looks real simliar to Bento.


----------

